# Bill Moyers



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 10, 2004)

Bill Moyers is retiring. I always liked his North Carolina accent, and the fact that he addressed religious questions on TV like they were worth considering, but he is a committed liberal, so I'm not sorry to see him go.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A53489-2004Dec9.html


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm not sorry to see him go either!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> He had cool interviews with Joeseph Campbell (Campbell's theories show the effect that weed has on the human brain).



Oh, don't know you that's just a _myth_?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Paul, shouldn't you have said, "what have been you smokin?"


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 13, 2004)

Ahha!


----------

